# Are you caffeine sensitive?



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Are you caffeine sensitive?


----------



## Layla (Feb 24, 2012)

I have about 5-6 cups of coffee a day, I love good coffee.


----------



## mystory (Nov 28, 2011)

i can't even handle the caffeine in a quarter cup of coke. I'll heart palpitations and strong anxiety.


----------



## RoflSaurus (Feb 25, 2012)

I consider myself very caffeine INsensitive. I can take a very high dose of caffeine pills and nothing much happens. I drink diet coke, energy drinks and coffee-based products all day long.


----------



## Shredder (Apr 19, 2011)

Yeah I am but I love a good coffee! 1 per day is my limit. I find every couple of months I need to take a total break from it for about 1-2 weeks.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

O men i just started adding caffeine too my pre-workout stack just 50mg omg i've been slaying it effortlessly i think i'm gonna try 25mg cause 50mg might be too much for some reason even at that low of a dose of 50mg it jacks my blood pressure up and i get hyper, muscle tension taking Adderall,Vyvanse or even Ritilin some time's seem more tolerable then coffee but i think caffeine or coffee better for you in the long run then those other thing's i'm gonna keep trying these smaller doses and see if i get the same effect with less side effect's i like the focus it bring's and the workout fly by easier and i get more into it.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No, but I am life sensitive.


----------



## nbar (Jun 11, 2010)

YES! Even the small amount in a cup of tea is enough to give me a migraine which sucks because I really used to like coke and a cappuccino every know and then. I now have to make do with dandelion root tea as a substitute which I have grown to like.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

yeah i get that 2 extreme head pressure from caffeine it sucks!!


----------



## AJFA88 (Jun 16, 2007)

not sure how many mg of caffeine i can tolerate. I can drink a cup of coffee and be ok. I was taking these pills that had 200mg of coffee and it made me really shaky. same with energy drinks. it is beyond me how people can drink more than 1 cup of coffee a day. I cant get over the nasty bitter after taste.


----------



## Paperwings (Mar 6, 2012)

between caffiene and alcohol, if I have coffee any time but the morning I'll be up all night, and if I have a glass of stout or something after 8 pm I'll also be up all night. A lot of things seem to keep me up all night anymore, lol!

Water for the win.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Alright i figured out what was going on here i was taking lexapro and it was making caffeine way more potent for some reason just taking a small amount of caffine made it last 20 hour's causing burning pain's and mania insomina chest pain vein pain head pain and uneasiness.

I guess some antidepressant can potentiate caffeine and alot of the interaction are not known luvox is one of the known one's apparently it can make caffeine 10x more strong and you can overdose and die off of it.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

What do you mean by "tolerate"?

I think that most of the time up to two cups of coffee isn't too bad, even if I haven't been drinking it for a while, at least in shorter term effects. It may affect my ability to sleep, but my sleep problems are so bad anyway that it's difficult to say. At some point beyond that it seems to start affecting my mood negatively.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

I have an estimated twelve billion cups of tea per day.
the figures are right before my eyes.
THE FIGURES DON'T LIE, PEOPLE.

/Now watch as I point imaginatively at the chart I made to respresent my daily tea consumption...


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

If anything, I'm probably the opposite. Sometimes even two strong cups with a lot of sugar won't be enough to wake me up a significant amount. I always joke that you'd need to put a vial of crack cocaine at my desk in order to wake me up.


----------

